# Modem unter suse 9.0 installieren



## Gamel (29. Januar 2004)

Normalerweise sollte das kein prob sein, da suse 9.0 so gut wie alles erkennt... leider aber nicht mein modem

ich habe dann nen bissel im inet gesucht und bin hier drauf gestoßen: 

http://cdb.suse.de/showProduct.php?...d=&PHPSESSID=915df5295a32a1b74408aa7e520af378 

darin wird eine rpm-datei angegeben, die ich auf meinem rechner nicht finde...
daunter steht eine .o datei die allerdings vorhanden ist... kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen dass das teil eigentlich schon installiert ist?

danach habe ich in diesem YAST-Tool diese device eingestellt und versucht, mich mit KInternet zu connecten, aber es hat nicht geklappt... keine Einwahlgeräusche oder so...

Was fehlt noch? Bin zwar Informatik-Student, aber in Sachen Linux noch ein , also wär ich für ne zeimlich einfache Erklärung dankbar.

____________________
EDIT

ich hab nen Athlon XP Prozessor, hat das vielleicht was zu sagen?

/EDIT
____________________


----------



## Fabian (29. Januar 2004)

Den Hinweis beachtet?



> Möglicherweise müssen Sie diesen Modemtreiber manuell mit dem Konfigurationsskript "hsfconfig" in das System einbinden und das Modem als "Andere (nicht erkannte)" unter dem Device "/dev/ttySHSF0" einrichten.


----------

